
ADCS7476 12-Bit A/D Converter - ionela
http://dev.emcelettronica.com/adcs7476-12-bit-ad-converter
======
iigs
I'm hungry for some Hormel brand emcelettronica.

------
ionela
An analog-to-digital converter (ADC, A/D, A to D) is a device which converts
continuous signals to discrete digital numbers. The reverse operation is
performed by a digital-to-analog converter (DAC). [from Wikipedia]. ADCS7476
(datasheet), ADCS7477, and ADCS7478 are monolithic CMOS 12-, 10- and 8-bit
analog-to-digital converters.

